
Guide to Website Wireframing and Tools - duck
http://sixrevisions.com/user-interface/website-wireframing/
======
millions
I have been through so many of these tools - creating a really good
wireframing/prototyping solution is obviously not a simple task..

Been looking for an alternative to Omnigraffle, mostly due to its lack in the
prototyping department.

Really loved the way Mockingbird handled this but the nativeness and user
community of Omnigraffle still makes it hard to beat..

------
binarray2000
It's a shame that Fireworks gets mentioned only in the context of the "Dragnet
Website Wireframes Kit for Adobe Fireworks". It's a great application in CS4
and even better in CS5 version. Highly recommended!

